# Anastasia vom Feuergarten



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thought I would just have one thread where I'd post update photos instead of making a new thread each time. She's growing so much I can hardly keep up!

Eva at 8 weeks to compare!
Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie and Eva by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Now at 3 months :wub:
13 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

13 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Keep away, no stick too small by Carriesue82, on Flickr

She is crazy crazy, I only have one photo of her laying down in the house because she very rarely stops moving but she is wicked smart and picks up on training lightning fast. She already has pretty intense ball drive and I have the scars to prove it, she did very well with her IPO evaluation but I wasn't really expecting otherwise considering her mama. I'm just having a ton of fun with her!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She is stunning! Ollie looks like he's a great big brother.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GypsyGhost said:


> She is stunning! Ollie looks like he's a great big brother.


He's wonderful with her, she bites his legs, feet and yanks his fur but he does not react at all(they are only allowed to play once a day so he gets a lot of breaks from her lol). I suspect once the puppy pass runs out he'll correct her but for now he's surprised me with his patience and tolerance!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LOVE the last picture! Total cuteness!:wub:

Eva is a doll! 

Moms


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is adorable, and I love how gentle Ollie is with her (such a hunk)!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Very cute pup. Great photos!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome photos!! Eva is a beauty!! :wub: Love the photos or her and Ollie. He is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous pup!! Big brother is quite handsome also.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

She's such a pretty girl. The last picture of her and Ollie with the stick .. he's such a hunk. His coloring is so beautiful. You must be very happy with your two.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you! Honestly I'm having so much fun with her, she's an easy puppy or maybe I'm just so used to raising puppies now. She is really mouthy and has made me bleed a few times and I'm sure there will be many more times but I expected it so it's not a big shock or something. She is much harder to tire out than my male though ha! Usually a training and fetch sesh takes the edge off for about a half hour then she's back to full speed so that has been the only thing to adjust to as my male has a lot of drive when he's working but is a lazy bum in the house lol! I adore her though, she's a sweet heart, well when not latched on my arm.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is adorable. Beauty and brains what a great combo. Ollie looks like the perfect big brother.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Little girl may be getting a call name change, right now Mishka is my running favorite.. I'm just not sure I feel that Eva fits her!

16 weeks old now and shedding the puppy look fast! We are starting IPO next week, cannot wait! She is also getting super muscular, little puppy is ripped LOL. 
Anastasia 16 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia 16 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

That face :wub:
Anastasia 16 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia 16 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia 16 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia 16 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Adorable girl! Looks like a little rascal, though, and NOT an Eva.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos of your gorgeous girl. I agree, she is losing her puppy look. They just grow up so incredibly fast.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I was wondering how you're managing to get sharp, focused photos of a dog (seemingly impossible task for me). Then I saw the 1/1000th shutter speed


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Mishka huh ???? Great name if I might say so myself


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

yuriy said:


> I was wondering how you're managing to get sharp, focused photos of a dog (seemingly impossible task for me). Then I saw the 1/1000th shutter speed


LOL yup! We are working on stay as well, she's picking it up super fast though as for right now I have to use my 35mm lens because the 85mm I have to get too far away and she's not ready for that distance yet.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Since photography is such a big hobby of mine my dogs MUST learn very solid stays but having a DSLR sure helps for action shots.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

MishkasMom said:


> Mishka huh ???? Great name if I might say so myself


Haha it is a great name!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Since photography is such a big hobby of mine my dogs MUST learn very solid stays but having a DSLR sure helps for action shots.


I recently got rid of my DSLR and got a Sony RX100 M3. Still learning how to get good shots of the dog with this thing. It's definitely possible, but my skills are lacking!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Speaking of photos I have a bunch from my phone I need to get on my computer, have some pretty cute ones from some socialization outings... Meeting kids, koi fish and watching a didgeridoo player. She's also been to several dog friendly restaurants(quite a few here in SoCal) and some trips to Home Depot. She was a hit everywhere though there was a lot of explaining that no she is not an Akita and yes gsds can be black.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I got their Facebook page working again if anyone wants to follow her progress, I update there a bit more regularly.  https://www.facebook.com/fluffygermans


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Pretty lady 4 months old now! Her call name has been changed to Mishka, I absolutely love it and feel like it fits her so much better now. :wub: She is a joy to own, she is so **** smart and eager to work. This video is her second time on sheep, she never once showed an ounce of fear or hesitation just went right for it. So far she is everything I've hoped for!






Mishka 17 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 17 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 17 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 17 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Smart working girl! She is looking good with that curly hair


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> Smart working girl! She is looking good with that curly hair


Yep puppy fuzz is completely gone boo! We are taking her to her first trip to a lake today, I live in the desert so I don't have any local to me... This one is 3 hours away but it's gorgeous up there, hopefully she and Ollie will have fun in the water and I'll capture some good photos. We shall see, the Southern California sun hates me and my dark dogs LOL.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't wait for new photos!  (and some video would be awesome )


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> I can't wait for new photos!  (and some video would be awesome )


I plan to! They should all be up tomorrow.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

She is just too cute! Love that muddy ball photo. Looks like Ollie is enjoying having a bigger playmate!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

I also love your photography skills!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

The photos from yesterday's trip didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped... these were the ones that sort of turned out. I've got some video I'm uploading as well. 

Big Bear lake by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Big Bear lake by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Big Bear lake by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Big Bear lake by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Nothing fancy here today, I've been working a boat load and haven't picked up my camera much lately but hope to get some new photos with my real camera this week! I forget how many weeks old she is now LOL but she is 4 months old, I know that much.  These are just a few photos from our walk today after our herding lesson.  She is getting better at holding still for me to get photos, it helps learning place! She also broke the 30lb mark and is topping the scales at 32lbs.. they really do grow up too fast.

iPhone photos by Carriesue82, on Flickr

iPhone photos by Carriesue82, on Flickr

iPhone photos by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Great photos. Lovely dogs!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

And another photo from our Big bear trip, we'll be taking her on her first camping trip soon as well! I discovered that she's crazy about swimming and retrieving in water so we will be taking a dock diving class!

And a video!





Big Bear by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Doc diving looks like it could be right up her ally! Looks like they had a great time!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

She changed so much, and so great to see how confident she is! and growing fast  her paws and legs looks like Ollie's (sizewise)


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

She basically just looks like a mini adult now, she looks so much Carma!

Mishka by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Yeah sit stays are not a sure thing yet, this is her mid running to me lol...
Mishka 4 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Experimenting with these photos but after uploading them, not really fond of the background with her coat color.
Mishka 4 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 4 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

We will be taking her on her second hiking trip tomorrow so I plan to get more photos then!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos!! Mishka is a beauty!! Nice photo of her and Ollie.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you! He's still completely in love with her, in fact I get frustrated with him because he's too lenient with her and never corrects her... He just lets her do whatever she wants. He's like that with adult females too so I'm not sure it'll stop once the puppy pass runs out. Silly boy.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not having good luck with getting good shots lately, we didn't get up to the mountain for our hike till the sun was almost done(curse you SoCal traffic). Anyways these are the few shots I managed to get before I lost the light! Mishka is really turning into Arnold schwarzapuppy, she's getting so ripped LOL.

Mount Laguna hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mount Laguna hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mount Laguna hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mount Laguna hike by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Mishka.... beautiful, silly, adorable and a little crazy. :wub:


Mishka 4 1/2 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 4 1/2 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 4 1/2 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 4 1/2 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 4 1/2 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka 4 1/2 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

You took some really great photos!! She is such a beautiful girl!! :wub: I bet you are having a blast with her!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG! That last photo is just the greatest! She is sooooo cute and looks like quite a bit of fun! Pets from afar!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Such a beauty!!!! Don't you just love it when GSDs turn their heads and give you such an intelligent, questioning look?? It's like having a conversation.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks all! She is a lot of fun and very silly, I was expecting a bit more serious since she's a female but she is very funny and just a pleasure to be around. She is starting to enter her gangly awkward stage lol, it amazes me how much she's changed in the 2 1/2 months I've had her.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She looks great and is growing up so quickly! Ollie is handsome as ever :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow she is beautiful and I think your shots of her are great.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Arnold schwarzapuppy! LOL! I like crazy puppies, looking good!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful dogs. Make some puppies!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

ODINsFREKI said:


> Beautiful dogs. Make some puppies!


LOL I'm not sure who would murder me first if I did that, my husband or her breeder.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She just gets cuter every time you post pictures! Carma and Gordon sure did make some adorable puppies!


----------



## Ando Simangunsong (Oct 7, 2015)

Every photos has taken perfectly, and i really enjoy your gallery.
you are a great photographer and mishka is supper adorable baby.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Mishka is almost 7 months old now, crazy! She is about 47lbs. 

Dec 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Dec 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

With Ollie
Dec 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Dec 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Dec 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Dec 2015 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Love this puppy!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Those eyes! Nothin' but trouble. . Great subjects and pics as always.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Your dogs are so gorgeous! You do a great job taking pictures ... I love their expressive faces. :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Mishka looks very festive with her Christmas collar!! She is a beauty and Ollie so handsome!! Carriesue your photography is absolutely beautiful!!


----------

